
Show HN: RankFight – We're Ranking Everything - crypticgraffiti
https://www.rankfight.com/
======
tabakd
Hey you should probably switch the behavior so that it uses history "replace"
instead of "push". After doing a few ratings I need to spam the back button to
actually go back.

------
crypticgraffiti
Thanks for trying out RankFight! We love bacon, more than oxygen and the
internet apparently. And we hate jail, but not as much as the color brown.

~~~
overcast
Very much a Hot or Not for everything! Out of curiosity, how are you handling
unique votes, just cloudflares _cfduid? I ask because I'm working on something
requiring anonymous votes, and GDPR is going to prohibit this. Thanks!

------
wishrider
I've never thought about this but a cow is so much better than a city!

------
saintPirelli
Fun.

But what am I ranking when it asks me about beavers?

------
jschn
Where are the words coming from?

